

Docco 0.6.0 Released. New design and Literate (any language) support - jashkenas
http://jashkenas.github.com/docco/

======
jashkenas
Haven't proofed 'em for glitches yet ... but if you want more examples, I've
updated some docs:

Backbone.js: <http://backbonejs.org/docs/backbone.html>

CoffeeScript: <http://coffeescript.org/documentation/docs/scope.html>

Underscore.js: <http://underscorejs.org/docs/underscore.html>

I'm hoping that the new `--layout` flag might be the start of a wider variety
of these "themes", contributed by y'all. Even if you're not comfortable with
CoffeeScript, and just want to contribute a bit of HTML and CSS, it should be
pretty easy to dive right in.

------
yuchi
Don't want to look mean, but the new layout its "cheaper" than the previous
one. Probably I'm just to the old one.

_A parte_: could you please make the links stand out more?

~~~
stock_toaster
This does feel like more of a "traditional" layout. I think I am a bit partial
to the old side-by-side format myself.

~~~
epidemian
Me too. I found it easier to keep track of the code logic _or_ the "story" in
the documentation without them interfering with each other, but easy enough to
jump from one to the other when wanted.

------
Jacob4u2
The concept of themes looks interesting. For anyone looking to see what a
theme looks like, take a look at
[https://github.com/jashkenas/docco/tree/master/resources/par...](https://github.com/jashkenas/docco/tree/master/resources/parallel),
though it doesn't look like that is the same theme as the backbone docs.

~~~
jashkenas
This is the one you're looking for:

[https://github.com/jashkenas/docco/tree/master/resources/lin...](https://github.com/jashkenas/docco/tree/master/resources/linear)

... just a template that gets fed the list of parsed and printed sections, and
a bit of CSS. Nothing too fancy.

------
lqdc13
Why do the code text boxes have a scroll bar when the code does not leave the
text box bounds? Doesn't look very good.

~~~
jashkenas
Thanks. Should be fixed now.

